# Το αίνιγμα της Κέρου



## nickel (Jul 21, 2020)

Αν σας ενδιαφέρει έστω και λίγο η αρχαιολογία, θα βρείτε πολλά όμορφα και ενδιαφέροντα στο ντοκιμαντέρ που προβλήθηκε χτες στην ΕΡΤ1:

https://www.ertflix.gr/ellinika-docs/to-ainigma-tis-keroy-3/

Εδώ με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους:

https://www.ertflix.gr/ellinika-docs/the-enigma-of-keros/


----------

